# NW CREW - ALTERNATIVE TO ROYAL WEDDING



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

So, boys and girls of the North West, I have been thinking (dangerous I know!) and am here to float an idea by you.

On 29.4.11 the nation will be watching the Royal Wedding. What that means for the rest of us is empty roads. 8)

So, anyone fancy a bit of a cruise somewhere whilst the roads are empty? I have no planned route, no planned meeting place, nothing! Just a potential time of meeting about 10am(ish) somewhere (as I think I read somewhere that this wedding business kicks off around 11am, but let's face it, they will all be watching the guests arrive and what-have-you beforehand).

Shout up if you're interested. Also, anyone with any route ideas, don't keep them to yourselves!

*EDIT TO INCLUDE MEETING INFO:

We will be meeting at 10am at Charnock Richard Services on the M6 northbound.
*
Thereafter, we will head through the Trough of Bowland (route to be confirmed) and will stop for lunch somewhere along the way.

All welcome!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh how I wish as am having to bloody work [smiley=bigcry.gif] I would have loved to have done another lakes run as with my 2 previous ones. Royal wedding my arse [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Excellent idea! For once I'm off work so I'd be up for it. I'll put my mind to somewhere to go.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd be up for something...........


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I reckon so many people will be doing this that the roads could be quite busy. lol

Depends where you go guys, but if your heading south I'll keep my eye on the thread.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

If i am up North, i will be up for this but i could be in Coventry that day


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

shell said:


> If i am up North, i will be up for this but i could be in Coventry that day


You will indeed be sent to Coventry if you don't come along! 

Glad to see some interest in this. Hope we can find a decent run that will interest everyone, and maybe a spot of lunch somewhere?


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds a great idea to me. I'm off all week but I will be in Newcastle for some of it, but as it stands at the moment I have no fixed plans so .............."FIRE UP THE QUATTRO" 
Sutty


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Bloody hell Sutty - you feeling ok?! I don't think I've ever seen you post! Haha, sorry!


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I know. I'm nearly in double figures now.....LOL

I'm just a busy boy ya see..................


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sutty said:


> I know. I'm nearly in double figures now.....LOL
> 
> I'm just a busy boy ya see..................


I hope you're busy planning our treasure hunt for later in the summer!


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

TTSSSSHHHHHT!!!!!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

You should drive the Trough of Bowland.. a quality route


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


> You should drive the Trough of Bowland.. a quality route


Were you hiding in a corner at the impromptu meet tonight?! I'm sure someone mentioned that!

Sir Les - I can't remember what you suggested!!!! :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > You should drive the Trough of Bowland.. a quality route
> ...


Yep the Trough of Bowland we were there on Sunday as a matter of fact inc Clithero then onto Dunsop Bridge. A great drive is the road from Slaidburn to Higher Bentham which I took the NW crew on last year in fact I have a video of some of the road with my mate driving his 3ltr Alfa GTV.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> Yep the Trough of Bowland we were there on Sunday as a matter of fact inc Clithero then onto Dunsop Bridge. A great drive is the road from Slaidburn to Higher Bentham which I took the NW crew on last year in fact I have a video of some of the road with my mate driving his 3ltr Alfa GTV.


You see - it was all those place names that confused me! :lol:

Anyone have any views? Or other suggestions?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yep the Trough of Bowland we were there on Sunday as a matter of fact inc Clithero then onto Dunsop Bridge. A great drive is the road from Slaidburn to Higher Bentham which I took the NW crew on last year in fact I have a video of some of the road with my mate driving his 3ltr Alfa GTV.
> ...


Les, why don't you take the day off and grace the NW members with your usual charm and good humour along with an interesting days drive?

Judy and I have decided to visit Hannah Hauxwell in Cotherstone on the 29th; that's a pleasure we are not prepared to forfeit. Whatever is decided have a good day all of you.

Joe


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Les, why don't you take the day off and grace the NW members with your usual charm and good humour along with an interesting days drive?
> Joe


Seconded! Come on Sir Les, you know you want to!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish Joe but simply not possible as. I volunteerd to work it and it would not go down well throwing
a sicky


TTCool said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Well Friday is fast approaching and we need to make some arrangements.

We need to decide where we're going and where we should meet. Perhaps somewhere on the M6 might be a convenient starting point given that it's not too far from anyone? How does 10am sound?

Views please! And any suggestions for the route, or are people happy with what's been suggested already?

My only requirements are decent roads and a nice pub lunch!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great idea Sara. I have made plans to go out too with friends so can't make it. Roads will be quiet! Should be fun. :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> Well Friday is fast approaching and we need to make some arrangements.
> 
> We need to decide where we're going and where we should meet. Perhaps somewhere on the M6 might be a convenient starting point given that it's not too far from anyone? How does 10am sound?
> 
> ...


Miss Burns if you want my advice and the benefit of my experience take the bull by the horns and just do it. Bit late now for asking for ideas just run with what you have or want to do and let people know a meeting point ASAP. Go for it and I wish I was able to be with you and good luck.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I cant make it hun, defo down south in Coventry lol!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Right, for those of us who are able to attend, I have the following suggestions:

Do the Bowland thing as Les suggests. I'm currently seeing if I can find a route (otherwise I will be begging Sir Les over the phone later!).

I suggest meeting up at Charnock Richard services on the M6 (northbound) at 10am. I think that's a reasonably central place for everyone to get to, as Matt will be coming from Warrington, Sutty from the Pool, me from Bury and Mr Davies from, erm, wherever he lives!

Anyone else who wants to come along is of course very welcome to do so.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

or the Evo Triangle in North Wales:

http://www.drivingroads.co.uk/evo-triangle


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

This is a good idea, may do one for the north east.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


> or the Evo Triangle in North Wales:
> 
> http://www.drivingroads.co.uk/evo-triangle


Thanks but we are avoiding Wales as we are there in July.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Meeting information on first post.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


> or the Evo Triangle in North Wales:
> 
> http://www.drivingroads.co.uk/evo-triangle


Oh yes...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > or the Evo Triangle in North Wales:
> ...


Well if you speak very nicely to Mr Davies he might include that in our Wales trip! 8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll certainly throw it in but sadly Marco won't be coming - something to do with the minor inconvenience of a wedding, I think.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh, yeah - forgot about that being THE weekend. I'm sure the missus would understand Marco! :lol:


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi there

Unfortunately won't be able to make this as I've got an exciting weekend of decorating planned :?

Have fun peeps

Shak


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

shshivji said:


> Hi there
> 
> Unfortunately won't be able to make this as I've got an exciting weekend of decorating planned :?
> 
> ...


I think that you will in fact be glued to the Royal Wedding and that the decorating is just a ruse!

Look after Mr B this morning!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I see your really getting into this marriage thing hey Shak :lol: 


shshivji said:


> Hi there
> 
> Unfortunately won't be able to make this as I've got an exciting weekend of decorating planned :?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It will be the nursery. Next he'll be buying a people carrier.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Having had a great drive up the Trough of Bowland, sat in a sunny garden at the The Inn, Wray Village having just had a 3 course meal where the starter and desert stung us for just 1p now venturing for a stroll around the village taking in the Scarcrow Festival before continuing on our journey


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I came in from my night shift this morning to find my next door neighbours powering up a chainsaw to start cutting down all the laylandii hedging in their garden that they'd inherited from the previous occupants. No sleep for me then and they were at it all morning, so unfortunately I was far too bolloxed to come for a drive. Hope you've had a glorious day.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

View from the rear terrace at The Shireburn Arms, Hurst Green


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

So today was our alternative to the Royal Wedding. And what an alternative it was! 

We met at Charnock Richard services, and it turned out to be just myself and Matt (TTsline02). Now, I'd done some preparation and planned some possible routes, but nothing definite. So the first 40 minutes of the day was spent making a final decision on our route and then Matt *trying* to programme the sat nav. As we waited for it to find the route, Matt realised he hadn't deleted the route from the Germany trip, and the TomTom was calculating a route to the Trough of Bowland via Germany! Luckily he realised this before we set off, but I like to think we would have realised what was going on before we hit Dover! :lol:

Anyway, off we set on the M6 northbound. However, after no fewer than four minutes we hit a traffic jam. Not a small one either. So we left at the very next exit, as the jam was visible right into the distance. It meant that we were now on a slightly different route so I wasn't entirely sure where we were.

Now I'm not entirely sure exactly which villages we decided to programme into the sat nav, but IIRC the first was Longridge, followed by Whitewell, Slaidburn and High Bentham, where we thought would make a decent point to stop for a bite.

The roads on the way there were brilliant: some fast, some slow; some in villages, some in the countryside. As we passed through a village called Chipping (which apparently has a haunted pub) we spotted a fellow TTer who gave us a wave.  Approximately half-way to High Bentham we pulled over at a viewing point for a couple of minutes - the scenery was amazing! We then continued on our way, over some quite exposed roads and more cattle grids than you could shake a stick at.

On arrival in High Bentham, it seemed to be largely closed on account of some wedding or other. So we agreed to head off on the next leg of our journey, keeping our eyes peeled for somewhere to eat.

The winner was a village called Wray: a picture-perfect village (it reminded me of the Vicar of Dibley) and it was advertising a Scarecrow Festival to boot! (I have since been reliably informed that this festival is famous - well, we didn't know that at the time!) So we pulled in at a car park opposite "The Inn at Wray" and headed into the Inn. Wow! What a super place - really nice interior and lovely staff. Then we spotted THAT sign: Buy a main course and get your starter and dessert for 1p each. Well it would be rude not to! 

So we sat out in the garden at the rear of the Inn and had a long, leisurely lunch in the sunshine. And it was absolutely devine! That's the nicest food I've had in a long time. 8)

We then headed out on foot to explore the village and, more particularly, the Scarecrow Festival. For those who've never been - it's hilarious! There are scarecrows everywhere: along the streets, in gardens, in living room windows - you name it, there's a scarecrow there. And more bunting than I've ever seen in my life! Matt will be along at some point to post up his pictures - you won't believe how much that village is into it's scarecrows, the royals, and royal scarecrows! 

Once we'd finished checking out the festival we set back off on our tour, heading now through the Trough of Bowland itself. Oh. My. God. Where has this route been all my life? Again, it's a mix of fast and slow, straight and twisty. And, of course, more cattle grids. Some parts of that route are plain scary: single track, hill on one side, sizeable drop on the other, you get the idea. We had an amazing time. 8)

We then began the homeward leg via Hurst Green, where I had promised Matt there was a decent old fashioned ice-cream vendor. But when we got there, the vendor wasn't! Mind you, after the huge lunch we'd had I doubt I could have managed an ice-cream as well. So we headed to a pub in the centre of the village and sat out in the garden. The picture posted above by Matt was taken there. After that, it was only about 10-15 minutes to the M6, where we each peeled off and went our separate ways.

I know that today has given Matt ideas for other outings, so I recommend keeping an eye out for his posts in the Events section. 8)


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad it turned out well for you both 
sorry i couldnt make it looks like i missed a good outing  
Hopefully it can be arranged again when more of us can make it at least we can follow you :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

ImolaTT said:


> Hopefully it can be arranged again when more of us can make it at least we can follow you :lol:


That's all we have been saying all day! We began treating it as more as a recce than anything. Matt even made enquiries of the barman at the Inn at Wray as to whether they could accommodate a group booking later in the summer. He also mentioned arranging a big trip to coincide with the Scarecrow Festival next year!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Disappointed I couldn't make it (I had to work [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) and only you and Matt turned up Sarah but glad you had such a good day. That's exactly the route I took the club on last year and am so glad you enjoyed it. That road from Slaidburn to Higher Bentham is a real killer. The Pub at Whitwell is really nice as well and Dunsop bridge is a good place to stop before Slaidburn. Strangely enough I had written down the route as I was half expecting you to ask me which way to go. :roll: Anyway well done your a star in my books even though I hate to admit it. :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Well that certainly is praise indeed Sir Les! 8)

You don't know how close you got to me making that phone call though! :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds excellent. I shall look forward to coming along later in the year.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I have just been telling a colleague about the Scarecrow Festival and stumbled upon these photographs online:

http://picasaweb.google.com/wrayscarecrows

Genius! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> I have just been telling a colleague about the Scarecrow Festival and stumbled upon these photographs online:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/wrayscarecrows
> 
> Genius! :lol:


Sarah, they also have a scarecrow festival in Blackrod near me each year but I don't suggest you go there as you would be mistaken for Aunt Sally. I got mistaken for Worzel Gummidge last year :x
http://www.nwcaching.co.uk/forum/viewto ... f=3&t=4113
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q= ... 59&bih=779


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > I have just been telling a colleague about the Scarecrow Festival and stumbled upon these photographs online:
> ...


I think you should do some organising Sir Les!


----------

